# Super easy and super CHEAP power-filter bubbler/aerator



## automatic-hydromatic

My power-filter on my 10 gallon makes plenty of circulation for the entire tank, so I don't really need an air stone to put out a column of bubbles to circulate the water. But I did want to have some way of aerating the water to help both the fish, and the plants get the O2 that they need.

I have played with large air stones, small air stones, multiple sizes of air stones at the same time, even home made air stones, and none of them would really give me the result I was looking for...

Then today it hit me! How could I make my power-filter push the bubbles out of itself and help aerate the tank?

Easy; stick the bubble stone inside the power-filter, right at the exit 

I used a home made bubbler (a piece of hose capped off with a piece of gravel, and then a bunch of tiny holes poked in the hose with a thumb tack), simply because the stones that I have just make too much "bubbling" noise  but it works FANTASTIC! There's little bubbles flowing all over the place from one side of the tank to the other!











































I got a video of it in action; I'll get it uploaded and then update this thread with it!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

in action



YouTube - Home Made Power-filter Aerator On 10 Gallon Aquarium


----------



## jrman83

If you drop you water level down some and let the water crash into your tank that comes from your filter - that would be more effective.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I would, but it's too noisy, lol


----------

